# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  [PS4] Scripts / Aimbot / Aimassist

## juliomalparido

Hey dudes, whats up?

Any1 no some scripts for aimbor in overwatch for ps4, or something like these?

Sorry for my poor english!

Tks.

----------


## exassasinx

PS3, possible, PS4, impossible period.

----------


## juliomalparido

Why man? Doesnt have anything for PS4?

----------


## povlur.

PS4 hasn't been hacked yet, same with Xbox One.

----------


## DvASystems

PS4 has built in aim assist, it just isn't very noticeable. Same for most FPS games.
If you want to cheat on a console, you can try to look up some exploit guides on youtube or most Console oriented glitching sites.
Cheats in general aren't possible unless the Console has been hacked/jailbroken.

----------

